

Ask HN: Why does HN not use similar algorithm for comments as submissions?  - kyle_t

HN's algorithm for ranking submissions is as effective of any I've seen for UGC websites, but comment ranking seems very heavily weighted to first submitted.<p>Perhaps HN does this already and time is just less of a factor than for submissions?
======
tokenadult
_comment ranking seems very heavily weighted to first submitted_

Comment rating used to be much weighted to first submitted, implicitly,
because later submitted comments almost never got enough karma to move into
visibility. Something was done to the comment karma algorithm in the last year
or two to make recency LESS weighted than before, and I think it has improved
the quality of comments in many threads.

~~~
jcr
The following links are very old posts by pg, so we can't assume the
algorithms stated are still accurate. None the less, they should give you a
rough idea of what was tweaked to put less weight on time.

2074 days ago

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=38704>

908 days ago

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1781417>

Also, it's kinda neat to see the progression by comparing the two.

~~~
kyle_t
Thank you for the links. I was trying to find a 'source' but came up empty
handed.

